# Snowboarding Survey



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Burton 2008 jeremy jones with burton cartel bindings..2008
2. got discounted price..plus is awsome stuff.
3. burton is my fav. brand
4. sun and snow sports in michigan
5.cause the dollar is close to par..saved alot
6. i snowboard around 30 times a season
7. 15
8. male
9. Ontario


rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> ...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.* Board - Rink Kink. Binders - Rome 390's. Boots - 32 Lashed
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> ...


done.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.*
Board: Lib Tech TRS MTX w/ Banana Tech
Burton FL Project

Bindings: Flow NXT AT
Flow Pro Freestyle
Burton SI

Boots: Salomon F20
Burton Custom SI

*2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)*
Performance, Looks, Appeal of new technology

*3) What is you favorite brand?*
Haven't tried enough to really say. Flow for the time being.

*4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)*
Retail Store and Online

*5) Why did you get your gear from that location?*
Retail Store because of availability and Online for price (and the promise of a free DVD I never got)

*6) How many times do you snowboard per season?*
As much as I can, which usually amounts to every Sunday and holidays.

*7) What your age?*
23

*8) Male or Female?*
Male

*9) Where do you live? (City & Country)*
Linden, NJ, USA


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.*
07 Rome Agent 155, 07 Rome 390s, 08 32 Lashed

*2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)*
For performance and loyalty to an awsome company who makes great equipment

*3) What is you favorite brand?*
Duh.. Rome SDS Baby woo

*4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)*
Pitcrew Skate and Snowboard Shop here in Fredneck

*5) Why did you get your gear from that location*?
Because the guys that run in are an awesome group of people who know their stuff very well and treat you great. Plus they sell and most of them ride Rome gear.

*6) How many times do you snowboard per season?*
4-6 times a week for as long as the season lasts. so somewhere around 50 I would say

*7) What your age?*
23

*8) Male or Female?*
Uhh let me check real quick 1....2...and.....yep Male

*9) Where do you live? (City & Country)*
Walkersville, MD

OK there ya go scooter


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you want info on all of my setups cause I have two more that I will ride but 4 other setups all together


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.*
Custom Neversummer Summit Splitboard, Vans BFB boot, Flow NXT AT binders

*2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)*
Board was for backcountry performance and tourability.
Boots, for performance and end of year deal
Bindings were a sacAholic purchase.

*3) What is you favorite brand?*
Voile, Unity, Neversummer.

*4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)*
Neversummer purchased and custom built at the factory
Boots, Sports Authority
Binders, online

*5) Why did you get your gear from that location?*
Because the only way to get a split Neversummer is from the factory direct.
Boots, well SA has rather good end of season sales
Binders, what else can you say about sac?

*6) How many times do you snowboard per season?*
Around 60

*7) What your age?*
37
*8) Male or Female?*
Male

*9) Where do you live? (City & Country)*
Denver Colorado, that's in the USA in case you are wondering...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Here you go.




rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.*
> All 2008:
> ...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
Rome artifact 150, rome agent 152, ride crush 155. rome 390's, union cadet. dc flare.

2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
performance

3) What is you favorite brand?
rome

4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
ebay/local shop

5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
price/ good people work there

6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
60 days

7) What your age?
20

8) Male or Female?
male

9) Where do you live? (City & Country)
south jersey, usa


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

1. Nitro Magnum 165 Wide, Rome SDS 390, Burton Moto
2. price, performance, and I'm a big guy, so I need stuff to fit me
3. I like Nitro, but I'm open to anything
4. Phillip Galls, local outdoor shop, closed now , bindings at NOTB in Salem, NH
5. PG-Only place around with good stuff, NOTB-good prices, no tax, knowledgeable staff
6. as many as possible 30-40
7. 20
8. M
9. split between Lexington, KY, Cincinnati,OH, and Boston, MA


rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

1.Rome Crail 156 board, Rome Arsenal bindings, Burton Moto boots.
2.Performance, price, and look.
3.Rome
4.Online @ buysnow.com for board and bindings. Boots at a specialty store.
5.Price for the bindings/board. Boots because I wanted to try them on before I bought.
6.40-75 times.
7.18
8.Male
9.Houghton, MI USA
You're welcome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
Burton Twin deck/ Burton Cartel boots/ Northwave Kevin Jones boots
2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
bought the board because its sick on rails and looks awesome
3) What is you favorite brand?
Burton and Special blend
4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
got my deck from an online site boardzone.com along with boots a few seasons ago and bindings off a buddy 
5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
because its a big shop thats local
6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
50 ++ days a season at least
7) What your age?
19
8) Male or Female?
Male
9) Where do you live? (City & Country)
Toronto Canada


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Meh i just included everything for this survey... 

1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.

162 '08 Neversummer Heritage - NXT ATs - Buzrun Cross 285s cause they're the only thing that will fit me
161 '06 Ride Timeless - Ride SpIs No name boots that were stiff and cheap
159 '06 Ride Prophet - Ride Betas No name boots that were soft and cushiony *sp
162 '05 Rome Anthem - Rome Targas See timeless boots

2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
The neversummer for freeride and just general carving and my other boards are a little worn out from Korea.
Timeless because I can almost hit speeds that will let me take off and fly
Prophet because its an "all-mountain" Freestyle so whenever I'm feeling stupid I can hurt my self stupidly on it
Anthem... got it off my friend cause it was too long for him.

NXT ATs - Needed some good bindings bought these off a dude who ordered them too large 
SpI's cause i bought the entire package right from ride and thats what they reccomended
Betas - cause they're oh so soft
Targas - thats what was on the board

3) What is you favorite brand?
Neversummer, Ride, Rome in that order

4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
Neversummer - Dogfunk.com
Timeless - Factory rep
Prophet - Store in Loveland
Anthem - my buddy
NXT AT - DogFunk.com
SpIs ride rep
Betas Lovelan
Anthem - dude

5) Why did you get your gear from that location? Best price / convenience

6) How many times do you snowboard per season? Last year was 17 going for at least 30 this year

7) What your age? 21 

8) Male or Female? Male

9) Where do you live? (City & Country) Wonju, South Korea ; Denver, Co ; Columbia Falls, Mt

Good luck with your survey


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

1) How comes you are so interested in snowboarding and yet your only contribution to this snowboard site would be this thread?

2) Why did you choose this particular www site, or have you started similar threads in all other snowboard related sites too?

3) Is this really for a school project or are you marketing drone, busy trawling for statistics?

4) Perhaps you are working for this very www site and are interested to find out specific advertising opportunities?

5) What genuine value is to be derived from www site sourced questions, which could effectively have been made up by the respondents, or even by you yourself?

6) How many times do you come in here to collect the answers?

7) is demographic data really so important?

8) why did you not ask for an approximation of ‘disposable income’ too?

9) I hope my Q’s to you weren’t inappropriate? (sincerely)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.

Boards: O-Matic Wiig Pro 154. Atlantis Muscle 152. Sapient PNB1 156. Ride Society 154. 
Bindings: Burton Cartels
Boots: Northwave Vintage

2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
Price to performance ratio on the boards. Performance and comfort on the bindings and boots.

3) What is you favorite brand?
Don't have one.

4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
Sports retail and online stores

5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
Price

6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
Only get to go around 30 times or less now.
7) What your age?
25
8) Male or Female?
Male
9) Where do you live? (City & Country) Orange County, CA*


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> Ride Decade 151, Ride Spi, O-Matic Tara Dakides, Rome Madisons, both paired up with Salomon Optima
> ...


Now, I want mah cookie!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> ...


No Problem


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.

Boards: Unity Origin, Lib-Tech Emmagator, Forum PL
Bindings: Ride sPi's, T9 MFM
Boots: Northwave APX 5

2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
Fit, Performance and research.

3) What is you favorite brand?
Unity, Lib, Vans

4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
Local Boardshops and some online.

5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
Availabitly.

6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
Anywhere between 10 and 70.
7) What your age?
25
8) Male or Female?
Male
9) Where do you live? (City & Country) 
Saskatoon, SK, Canada


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

paolo ur my hero....

why does rgrwilco want this info...where is his disclosure statement...has this been approved by his advisors and the institutional review board at his institute of higher edu...what is the incentive or potential compensation for the respondents...and from the research design aspect this is a truly flawed research design and any competent edu researcher would laugh you right out of their office 

rgrwilco when will you post the results and analysis of your findings

but i'll play along

1. i have too much gear to remember
2. it looked pretty
3. any brand that is free
4. from the free box at garage sales
5. because it was there and might be usable
6. more times than both yo mama and papa
7. almost 50
8. yo mama would like me
9. near BAKER...muhahaahaaahaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

rafael said:


> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> K2 spitfire wide board and flow M11 binding, Vans Jamie Lynn boots
> 
> ...


You're very welcome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

rafael said:


> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> atomic polarity 151, ride dva, salomon boots
> 
> ...


done and done :-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now?
Burton Twin
Ride LX Bindings
Vans Mantra Boots
2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
The burton was a steal. I got it for $185. The bindings and boots were leftover from the season before so they were also cheap.
3) What is you favorite brand?
i like a lot
4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
ebay,small ski shop (alpine ski shop in sterling,virginia)
5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
same item...yet cheaper
6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
15-20
7) What your age?
17
8) Male or Female?
male
9) Where do you live? (City & Country)*
sterling,va USA!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
boards
neversummer titan
prior kyber split
option joni makenin pro

boots 
salomon malamutes
burton drivers

bindings
bent metal
flow nxt fx
burton missions

2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)
performance
3) What is you favorite brand?
prior

4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
speciality stores, online.

5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
the sales people know there shit. i would rather pay more to buy my gear at a small speciality store then a large retail store where there sales people know sweet phuk all about snowboarding (other then what looks "steezy" this year) and the kind of riding i do.

6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
60+ days

7) What your age?
dirty thirty

8) Male or Female?
mostly male

9) Where do you live? (City & Country)
squampton, canada


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

1) board= ride yukon 159, boots= solomon dialogues, bindings= burton cartels

2) my entire set up was massively discounted at a snowsports expo, which is why i decided to get a new setup. other than that i went for quality and appearance (in that order)

3) i haven't really developed a favorite brand (yet?).

4) snowboarding/skiing expo in San Jose, CA.

5) because of the insanely discounted prices.

6) this is my first season with my own gear and a means of transportation, so that has yet to be discovered.

7) 19

8) Male

9) San Francisco bay area, California

no problem.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

rafael said:


> Hi, I am a student doing a research project about snowboarding for school. I hope you guys and girls can help me out by giving me some information by answering a few questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.
> 
> ...


1. lamar merlot 150, lamar boots (no idea what they are called), lamar mx15 bindings.
2. It was a cheap package deal, and i didnt want to commit to an expensive set up until i knew i liked the sport. and its pretty cute looking.
3. Betty rides is pretty sick, so is powder room. I love any company who makes quality women's specific gear.
4. A sporting goods store.
5. They had cheap package deals.
6. Every saturday from the time the resorts open in the winter, to the time they close in the spring. and i take a week long trip to jay peak,vt each year.
7. 19
8.female
9. Bayville,NJ USA


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

1) Board - M3 Axis 159cm wide
Bindings - Ride Lx
Boots - Morrow 

2) Because I just started boarding and got it all for really cheap.

3) Burton or Special Blend.

4) Ebay or any local snowboard shop.

5) Because ebay is cheap yo!

6) Try to as much as possible.

7) 18.

8) Male.

9) Greenville, Nc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

1) I currently ride a Burton Bullet 59 with Ride RX bindings, and Flow Assault 2 boots.

2) Price, name, and availability

3) Either Burton or Dakine

4) I got my gear at a board shop here in Ohio

5) It was the location with the largest selection of stuff

6) 15-20

7) 21

8) Male

9) Columbus, OH United States


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Option Trinity 158, Drake Limited, 32's 305
Price and Performance...bought stuff off season
Mt. Baker
Ebay, swaps and used.
Available and price.
20-25 days 
49
Male
Bham, WA


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

1- GNU Vertigo 158 / Salomon F-20 / Burton Triad

2- Style & Comfort

3- Grenade

4- Online/Local Board Shop

5- They had what i wanted

6- at least 3 times a week from beginning of season to end.

7- 28

8- Male

9- New Jersey/Essex county


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

*1) What kind of snowboard gear do you have now? Please include Brand & Model for Boards, Bindings & Boots.*

Nitro Marc Frank Montoya 157W w/ '08 Burton Cartel bindings in black
'06/'07 Option Icon 154 w/ Sims Recoil bindings in black
'07 Ride (forget the model) boots

*2) Why did you choose this gear? (Price, look, performance, etc...)

*Boots were chosen for comfort. The option board was my beginner board: was stiff, centered stance, and on the short end for my weight, all making it easy to ride. It is now my park/beater board. The Nitro was bought to be more of a mountain cruiser: more flexible with a wider stance and directional shape making it excellent for the pow and fast runs. Its light so I can use it in the park if I want to too.

*3) What is you favorite brand?
*
Depends on what I'm buying, but I like several brands: Rome, Burton, Ride, Forum, Nitro, Technine, GNU for hard & soft gear. 686, Sessions, four square, Dakine for soft gear & accessories.

*4) Where did you get your gear? (Sports Retail store, Online, Speciality Store, on Mountain, etc...)
*
Local Board shop. Some accessories bought online.

*5) Why did you get your gear from that location?
*
Conenience, service and decent price.
*6) How many times do you snowboard per season?
*
Averages out to once per week.

*7) What your age?
*
25

*8) Male or Female?
*
Male

*9) Where do you live? (City & Country)*

Toronto, Canada.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

1) Alpine Setups (99% of Riding):
Oxygen Proton 178 GS Board - Bomber TD2 Step In's - UPZ hardboots
Oxygen Proton 185 GS Board - Bomber TD2 Step In's - UPZ hardboots

2) Oxygen's chosen for performance and bang-for-the-buck price. Bombers and UPZ's chosen strictly for performance. 

3) Oxygen's, as they're what I ride. Would love to try/own a Donek, Coiler, Prior, Virus, Madd, F2, and other top shelf alpine boards.

4) All bought online. 

5) Sadly, alpine gear is a niche market and such gear is not typically carried in retail stores, despite the market consisting of high end products and World Class performance. Generally, it can only be found online.

6) Ha, ha. In a world where "life happens", eighteen and a half times.

7) 34.

8) Of course!

9) Freezing Rainville, Pennsylvania


----------

